# Looking for a home for my two boys! OREGON



## Enchilada (May 29, 2014)

Hi guys! I have to be moving soon to another state, I wont be able to take my boys. I have a 1 1/2 year old Siamese boy, and a 8 month old variegated gray/white split cap boy. They're both very affectionate, the younger one is very hyper and loves doing tricks for treats, hes is for sure a huge cuddler. The other older one loves exploring. They're both very good friends but If someone is willing to take one and not both I'd consider it. I have a extra large cage that fits 3 adult males comfortably. I also have a decent sized travel cage that fits one boy comfortably. I have all sorts of cloth bedding and hammocks and accessories, and if someone would take both rats I would be willing to give it all for free. I just want them to go to someone who will take care of them and love them as much as I have. I live in Creswell Oregon, but am willing to travel a little to give the boys to a good home, unfortunately I dont have a car that fits my large cage, so that might be an issue. Please contact me on here if you would like to take them!


----------

